# 200g of Tanganyika



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, 
I got my 200 gal aquaium running now since last spring. Got a new canon camera so took a few shots for you 
The frontosas I got is a couple of wild caught mobas a few regular mobas, 3 burundis 2 red frontosas and calvus, tetracantus, leulepi, juliodochromis etcetc etc !
Hope you like


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very, very nice tank set up!!!!

What are the dimensions of the tank? Also, what type of lighting, including the # of bulbs?


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Very, very nice tank set up!!!!
> 
> What are the dimensions of the tank? Also, what type of lighting, including the # of bulbs?


Thank you, its just a regular 200gal tank, like 6+ feet 11 inch tall.
Lighting is Leds


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

11" tall ? Shirley not? 210g are 29" tall and 220's are 30".
Nice looking set up.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I usually prefer a black background but your blue one shows up very nicely. Also, the leleupi is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Salut 

Very nice - you did a great job.

What camera did you get and what lens are you utilizing?

Russ


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

noddy said:


> 11" tall ? Shirley not? 210g are 29" tall and 220's are 30".
> Nice looking set up.


Might of been a typo. Cause even in picture this tank looks way taller than 11" lol.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Razzo said:


> Salut
> 
> Very nice - you did a great job.
> 
> ...


Ho check lautre ki me parle francais 

I used a canon EoS, not a professional on telling you what lens, but its a great quality.
The tank I think its 24 inch tall cuz im a lil dyslexic, loll i checked on my measuring tape, 11 inch... after the first foot loll


----------



## Lushaquatics (Sep 15, 2013)

NIce setup ! Love the use of live plants too... Such a mix bag of species too, I'm assuming everyone gets along in there?


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Lushaquatics said:


> NIce setup ! Love the use of live plants too... Such a mix bag of species too, I'm assuming everyone gets along in there?


Oh yes absolutely... i had a lessons with shell-dwellers n cyps but everyone else is doing great  Frontosa and rostratus/ electra/ blue dolphins great match, And the julies and other rockdwellers well they hide **** well!
Oh btw its been 2 days i put in my couple of bristlenose plecos.. and half the algae is gone.. thank god ! so now everything under za control! 
At some point i had more plants but i did a preventive salt treatment and they kinda went to sh...t so now that i got those amazing leds , the plants grow back even stronger!


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Why are you calling it 200 gallons of Tanganyika when there are also Convicts and Malawi in there?

.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Because there mostly tangs in here. There max 10 malawi fish but if u look on my videos, I have many frontosa, leulepi, coucko catfish, tetracantus, julies, other rockdweler i forgot name and Most malawi fish eat plants as in here my plants are ok with this selection of fish.
I added thes specific malawi fish for color and because they are peaceful plants safe and a few been moved in here because in my malawi tank they got a beating from the bigger haps. The convict is a fish i took at my work as a rescue because she was in with a breeding couple and was a hot mess when i adopted her. It was a risk to put her in this tank but she did well n learned their language. My friend will shortly adopt her.
Hope that answered ur question


----------



## Lushaquatics (Sep 15, 2013)

It is a successful project then to have the mix bag of species work together with the plants as well. To really throw a curveball in there, I'd say throw in a beautiful male Jewel cichlid or Blue Dempsey  Worked for me when I had a mix cichlid community tank.

The Lelupi and Regani look great! Are they F1 genes?

Flora wise... Throw some Cryptocorne Spiralis, or Balanasae in the background... They'd do good with the mix and are beautiful tall growing plants.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank u! I have already two couples of jewels in my. Malawi set up! N yes most. Of my cichlids are wc or f1 ! I will try to find ur recommended plants!!


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone !
I was lucky enough for buy today a colony of 9 mpimbwe frontosas, all are about 5 years old, great breeders and i am thrilled to show you the few pics i snapped when i brought them home 
here ya go
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152134277902474&l=6537545033497424947


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

HI everyone ! some new pictures and a video of the cave inhabitants of the tank


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Great Pictures! You have an awesome tank!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Pas mal la nouvelle Mpimbwe enshacra. Félicitations!


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone  Its a true pleasure to watch !
Im buying a 300g this week probably (just moving that thing is taking forever to convince my bf lol) 
I was wondering.. If you had 300g tank round corners from Jebo to decorate, what would u do with it ?
I usually go for natural looks but i have that idea in my head (its sorta like for my paintings, comes an image and sticks in my head lol) of making a landscape of skyscrapers(buildings) , some trees, a garden like grass-like short plants etc... you get it? I dunno yet if thats what i gonna do but give me ur ideas. what color/type sand, rocks? background etc.. 
thanks


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Meanwhile, here's a few instagram videos of my tank.
This one shows u how much oxygen my algae produces.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152153153187474&l=7199144626287004613
These ones are night time feeding.
weird creatures emerge.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152156192742474&l=3125200458013196573
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152156197717474&l=5513693224215650587
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152156197717474&l=5513693224215650587


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi ! just made a video of my 2 biggest cichlid tanks, i fed them fresh oysters today.. take a look at this feast!


----------



## anthonymb (Dec 13, 2013)

wow this tank is amazing!!! i cant waiting until i am able to get myself a 200+ tank, and fill it up with Tangs. How is that 100gallon coming along?


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey.. The 100g or the 300G? *** just updated it.. its cycling. Put in new filter but squeezed old sponge and since my 265g stand right in front, i put 1/4 of its water into new tank. Should help cycling i think. 
If you look into my youtube i also have a 90 gal filled with smaller tangs.. when i transfer the big frontosas into the 300, these are going into the 200. 
Very excitted to set it all up


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Heres a thunderstorm effect in my tank


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

So i have rescaped this tank since *** moved all the frontosas into the 300, now theres smaller cichlids in here. hope they will enjoy the tank and breed !

heres a foto n video


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys, i got a few new fish this weeks. Mostly shelldwellers. Some are wild caught some are f1. 
And below a video fo my leleupi fry that have finally hatched !
enjoy


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome tank! What are the names of some of the longer plants in your tank?


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Dego510 said:


> Awesome tank! What are the names of some of the longer plants in your tank?


Thanks ! its valliseria.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

What LED are you running? Are you dosing at all for the plants?


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

AfricanLove said:


> What LED are you running? Are you dosing at all for the plants?


I dont dose the plants, my led radion pro xr30 do all the job hehe..


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone !
Somethings changed in this tank. most of frontosas are out im converting it into a tropheus tank ! I got 10 red moliros today, very nice fish, just 1" for the moment. Here's a video


----------

